# A heart on his forehead...who knew!!?? PICS



## lisalove (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been so involved with my little hummingbird thread that I hadn't noticed his special little addition!
He is such a little love, it's perfect for him


----------



## Tyrtle (Jun 25, 2012)

I see it! <3


----------



## wellington (Jun 25, 2012)

He's beautiful. I see the perfect heart, love it


----------



## l0velesly (Jun 25, 2012)

Cute!!!!!


----------



## lisalove (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok-I'm so amazed that I'm seeing this in pics, I want to snatch him out of his hide and look at it in person!!!!! I didn't even notice it until I looked at the pics.


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 25, 2012)

I love this! keeps happening more and more these days! only seen patterns on scutes though, never on their head!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 25, 2012)

That is cool, I really like it!


----------



## grooby (Jun 25, 2012)

awww love it so cuteee


----------



## dmmj (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't see it.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 25, 2012)

oh wow that is so neat!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 25, 2012)

Now I feel like I am being left out.


----------



## TheValve (Jun 25, 2012)

What a beaut, awesome shell too!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 25, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Now I feel like I am being left out.



perhaps this will help? its small but there.





hope you don't mind Lisa


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2012)

So nice!!! )


----------



## Laurie (Jun 26, 2012)

Thats great!


----------



## tortadise (Jun 26, 2012)

Thats awesome. Also pat youself on the back, your doing a fantastic job at keeping the shell nice and smooth. Good looking tort.


----------



## Zamric (Jun 26, 2012)

Very nice! I Chose Eros because of the heart on his scute, but that is a heart shaped scale...VERY COOL!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 26, 2012)

I thought you should know I showed this pic to of my co workers who have sulcatas. They all loved it and wanted me to tell you your tortoise is beautiful.


----------



## lisalove (Jun 26, 2012)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> I thought you should know I showed this pic to of my co workers who have sulcatas. They all loved it and wanted me to tell you your tortoise is beautiful.



Aww-very sweet!
Thank you so much


----------



## lisalove (Jun 26, 2012)

wellington said:


> He's beautiful. I see the perfect heart, love it



Thanks! Crazy perfect heart!



ALDABRAMAN said:


> That is cool, I really like it!







dmmj said:


> Now I feel like I am being left out.



Come on Capt...look closer-you can do it!!!! 




TheValve said:


> What a beaut, awesome shell too!



Thanks so much!



tortadise said:


> Thats awesome. Also pat youself on the back, your doing a fantastic job at keeping the shell nice and smooth. Good looking tort.



Thanks-I've worked hard on keeping him smooth!
I see a few bumps, but still looks good 



Zamric said:


> Very nice! I Chose Eros because of the heart on his scute, but that is a heart shaped scale...VERY COOL!



Thanks!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 26, 2012)

Sweet!!


----------



## jason g. (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow that is cool!!! Your tort is telling you something


----------



## terryo (Jun 27, 2012)

Besides his little heart, he is one beautiful Tortoise. I think you're doing a wonderful job raising him too.


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 28, 2012)

Aww I love it! What a beautiful tortoise.


----------



## lisalove (Jun 28, 2012)

terryo said:


> Besides his little heart, he is one beautiful Tortoise. I think you're doing a wonderful job raising him too.



Thanks! 



ChiKat said:


> Aww I love it! What a beautiful tortoise.



Thanks!


----------



## Kerry1976 (Jun 28, 2012)

Love the heart on this tortoise. Wonderful!


----------



## cfwinged1 (Jun 28, 2012)

That's awesome


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 28, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## lisalove (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks-I think he's cute too!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 28, 2012)

While I like your tortoise, I think this is a massive practical joke.


----------



## ascott (Jun 29, 2012)

> While I like your tortoise, I think this is a massive practical joke.



You're killing me smalls.....lol


----------



## lisalove (Jun 29, 2012)

dmmj said:


> While I like your tortoise, I think this is a massive practical joke.



Haha-wouldn't that be just hilarious??!!!! 
I didn't tell you to sip the kool aid before you looked at the picture??!!
Take a big sip and look again-you can do it!!
By the way, this gives me great insight of how you were at the whole cloud shapes game when you were young!!!!!!



ascott said:


> > While I like your tortoise, I think this is a massive practical joke.
> 
> 
> 
> You're killing me smalls.....lol



Hilarious!! But do you see it Ange or am I insane??!!


----------

